
Nobel prize winner and buckyball discoverer Harry Kroto dies at 76 - srikar
http://www.rsc.org/chemistryworld/2016/05/harry-kroto-fullerenes-buckyball-nobel-prize-obituary
======
tombert
RIP. Buckyballs have a ton of potential on the materials science world, and
it's sad to hear that a pioneer is gone.

